# 2009 Kayak Anglers Tournament Series



## crabtrap (Apr 24, 2005)

In it's 3rd season, the Kayak Anglers Tournament Series (KATS) has proven to be an outstanding kayak fishing competition for Texas anglers and beyond. This year promises to be better than ever! For 2009, the series has expanded to include 5 area lakes. You can fish in one or all of the events to win cash, trophies, and most important, points towards the "2009 KATS Angler of the Year" title. The winner of this series will receive a fully decked out Native Watercraft Ultimate 12 supplied by Lakeline Watersports and $200 gift certificate from Sportsmans Warehouse Round Rock! 2nd place gets a new WS Tarpon 120 from HOTKayaks. Other top contenders earn great prizes from series sponsors.
*Sportsmans Warehouse-Round Rock
Lakeline Watersports
HOTKayaks
MUD Outdoor Center
Austin Canoe & Kayak
Kayak Fishing Supplies
Hook 1 
Burt Briggs Guide Service
Twex's Fishing Yak Blog* 
Here's the 2009 line up of events...
Feb 28-Bastrop 
Mar 28-Travis 
Apr 25-Decker 
May 16-Fayette 
June 13-Town lake

Entry is now open for the 1st event to be held on lake Bastrop Feb. 28th. Come join the fun, enter today :biggrin:
*CLICK HERE* for details and to enter


----------



## crabtrap (Apr 24, 2005)

Ok anglers, we're getting close to the first KATS tourney on lake Bastrop next week (2/28/09). A couple of new developments...
1) We have a new sponsor, *Woodee Rods*...Welcome!

2) HOOK 1 and Lakeline Watersports are generously adding contingency prizes to qualifying anglers!
To qualify, attach their stickers (given to each angler at sign-in) on your kayak, snap a picture of your boat, and submit that picture amongst your fish pictures for judging.
The KATS pays out cash to 1-5 places (depending upon the # of entrants, see the Payout section under the Rules for details) then the contingency prizes start kicking in.

3) Finally, Pre-Entry CLOSES next week (Feb. 25th @ 6pm). Save yourself $10 by entering early...don't delay, ENTER TODAY!

BTW-The trophies are in and they look GREAT!


----------



## crabtrap (Apr 24, 2005)

Pre-Entry closes tonight ( 2/25) @ 6pm. You can still compete in the lake Bastrop tourney by bringing $40 (cash only)(additional $5 cash if you want into the Big Bass pot) to the sign-in on the day of the event.


----------



## crabtrap (Apr 24, 2005)

Due to high winds predicted for Saturday, the lake Bastrop tourney is rescheduled to Sunday March 1st. Same place, times, rules, etc.
If you pre-entered, You have 3 options 1) fish on Sunday 2) transfer your payment to another tourney 3) get a refund. If you need a transfer or refund reply to [email protected]
If you are fishing, I'll see you Sunday morning! Sorry for the short notice, Dennis


----------



## crabtrap (Apr 24, 2005)

Rescheduled 1 day due to winds, 48 kayak anglers competed for a $1200 purse plus an additional $300 in prizes and $200 for big bass pot. We launched from the north shore park on lake Bastrop to a 34 degree chill under bluebird skies. Dark horse, Gilbert Reyes bested the field with his winning stringer of 5 fish for 90.5", 2nd was Robert Dockery, 3rd was newcomer to the series Dan Dover, 4th was the 2007 champion Mike Bayer, and 5th went to Andrew Hello. Big Bass honors went to Clint Howell for a 21" largemouth. Our next event is on lake Travis March 28th.


----------



## crabtrap (Apr 24, 2005)

Sportsmans Warehouse is closing and will not be able to help sponsor the KATS effective 3/12/09. I guess its a sign of the hard times. Plenty of other great sponsors for this series so come on out and wet a line. The next event is on lake Travis 3/28.


----------



## crabtrap (Apr 24, 2005)

*Lake Travis (March 28th)* Without a doubt,all agreed that this was the toughest fishing conditions in the history of KATS. 10-20 mph sustained winds with gusts to 35 mph under bluebird skies and <24 hrs post frontal passing...whew! 31 anglers launched to moderate winds in a 36 degree chill. Some went towards Hurst creek, others headed west and a small group of us (myself included) went straight across to Lakeway. Let me tell you, it was one rough, wet, dangerous, hard paddle! Everyone made it back OK looking like whipped puppies....plum worn out but smiling none the less. I heard that 1 angler took a swim but he can tell that story.

Steve Garcia took the win with 2 fish,








2nd went to Regan Vaca(2 fish), 3rd to Mike Bayer (2 fish), 4th to Dennis Hermes (2 fish), 5th to David Norris (2 fish), and 6th with one BIG fish (and big bass winner) David Klosterman (21.25"). Full results are posted.


----------



## crabtrap (Apr 24, 2005)

Pre-entry for the KATS 3rd event on lake Decker (Walter E. Long) April 25th closes in just a few days (4/21 @ 6pm). Many reports of limits of big bass being caught have been posted over the past few days so we are looking forward to a great tourney (and turnout) next week. Save yourself $10 by entering early and come out to test your angling skills against some of the best kayak anglers Texas has to offer! 
*CLICK HERE* for more details and to enter


----------



## crabtrap (Apr 24, 2005)

Lake Decker (Walter E. Long) pre-entry closes tonight (Tuesday April 21st) at 6pm. Lots of anglers are signed up and it should be a great tourney. If you miss pre-entry, bring $40 cash to the lake Saturday morning and you can enter at that time.


----------



## crabtrap (Apr 24, 2005)

The 2009 KATS lake Decker tourney is in the record books. Under cloudy skies and a brisk SE wind, 31 anglers competed for a portion of the $775 cash pot, $135 big bass pot, trophies, and prizes. Dennis Hermes prevailed and took the win...









He landed his personal best bass measuring 24.25" X 20" girth...estimated at over #11! Unfortunately, he did not enter the big bass side pot spineyes so those honors went to Mike Bayer who also took 3rd place.

Here's the run down of the top 8
1st-Dennis Hermes
2nd-Robert Vaca
3rd-Mike Bayer
4th-Robert Dockery
5th-Robin Fuller
6th-Troy Lawson
7th-John Oakes
8th- Andy Strawn

A big THANK YOU
goes out to Chris Hackard (ACK) for the drinks, prizes, and being a judge. 
To my wife, Lesvia Hermes (La Reyna) for food prep, serving, and clean up.
To Robin Fuller for technical help with the scoring.

With 3 of 5 events completed, the overall series scoring is tight and several anglers have a shot for the overall series win. Stay tuned!

Our next event will be on the famous lake Fayette (Cedar Creek Reservoir) May 16th. Known for awesome bass fishing, count on the lake Fayette event to be super


----------



## crabtrap (Apr 24, 2005)

Pre-entry for the KATS 4th event on lake Fayette (also known as Cedar Creek Reservoir) May16th in now OPEN!
Pre-entry will CLOSE May 12th at 6pm. Save $10 by entering early...don't delay, enter TODAY!
For all the details and to enter, *CLICK HERE*


----------



## crabtrap (Apr 24, 2005)

First off, it was a perfect day and HUGH stringers were scored on the lake Fayette event this past weekend (May 16th)  Steve Garcia broke a 3 year KATS record by exceeding the 100" limit for 5 fish and won the event. 









Here is the OFFICIAL results...
1st-Steve Garcia
2nd-Troy Lawson (big bass winner with a 22.5" whopper)
3rd-Dan Dover
4th-Clint Howell
5th-Robert Dockery
6th-Regan Vaca
7th-Dennis Hermes

Our final event will be June 13th on Town lake which runs right through the middle of Austin. The scenery is unforgettable and the bass fishing is AWESOME!
For this event, I've added a second level of competition called Town lake anglers. The entry fee for this level is reduced to only $10 :shock: and you only need to catch 3 bass to score (CPR). All the details will be posted soon on the 2009 KATS page so stay tuned. We want to make the final event the biggest ever :idea:


----------



## crabtrap (Apr 24, 2005)

We've come to the last event of the year which will be held on *Town lake (Lady Bird lake) this coming Saturday June 13th*. Pre-entry closes Monday (June 9th) at 6pm but you can always sign up on game day using cash. Win cash, trophies, and prizes! Random drawing of anglers for sponsor gifts! Food and drink provided for anglers at the awards! For all the details and to pre-enter go to...
*http://www.austinkayakfishing.com/2009_KATS.html*

See you all bright and early Saturday morning under the MoPac bridge (Zilker park side)


----------



## crabtrap (Apr 24, 2005)

Its all over and it has been a great year. I have fish stories but will wait to tell them but here's the results... 
KATS anglers 
1st John Oakes 
2nd Dennis Hermes 
3rd Robin Fuller 
4th Dan Dover 
5th Glen Tarrant 
6th Robert Dockery 
7th Matt Tozer 
Town lake Anglers 
1st Rick Rice 
2nd Dave Roach 
3rd Ruben Reyes 
Big Bass winner 
Steve Garcia

Angler of the Year and overall 2009 KATS winner 
1st Dennis Hermes 
2nd Dan Dover (55.25")(Bastrop, Fayette, TL)
3rd Mike Bayer (53.75")(Bastrop, Travis Decker)
4th Steve Garcia 
5th Robert Dockery 
6th Troy Lawson 
7th Regan Vaca (57.25")(Bastrop, Travis, Decker) 
8th John Oakes (55")(Bastrop, Decker, TL)

I am going to take the fully loaded Ultimate 12 from Lakeline Watersports that I won and give it away as the grand prize at the King of Town lake "FREE" tournament held in the fall. Also, all trophies that I won this year will be re-plagued and given away in the FREE tourney...stay tuned









THANK YOU one and all for a GREAT series! I had a wonderful time....more later, Dennis


----------

